# Message : Shared object "libublio.so.1" not found, required by "mount.exfat"



## ColdfireMC (Dec 21, 2014)

Hello. I have enabled autofs devd automounter and when I connect an exfat drive I'm getting this message at dmesg(8)


```
Shared object "libublio.so.1" not found, required by "mount.exfat"
```
 and of course, my exfat drive it's not automounted, and I have to mount it manually (That works with no problems).

I'm using 10.1 RELEASE (with last patches).


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Dec 21, 2014)

ColdfireMC said:


> Hello. I have enabled autofs devd automounter and when I connect an exfat drive I'm getting this message at dmesg(8)
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


On a fresh install of 10.1, I have neither a libublio.so nor a mount.exfat installed by default. Where did you obtain the mount.exfat from? Note that FreeBSD normally uses mount__fstype_, not mount._fstype_, so I suspect you got it from somewhere else.

It appears that the normal way to mount an exFAT filesystem on FreeBSD is via the sysutils/fusefs-exfat port. Did you try that? Lastly, libublio.so seems to be from the devel/libublio port, so maybe that's all you need.


----------



## ColdfireMC (Dec 21, 2014)

I already have installed sysutils/fusefs-exfat and devel/libublio. Those are required by vermaden's automount sysutils/automount. The base autofs is uncapable to handle exfat filesystems. The problem here is libublio : is installed but sysutils/automount it's not working with it.


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Dec 21, 2014)

Ok. Does libublio.so get installed into someplace that applications can find it? `locate libublio.so` should find it if it has been installed long enough for the weekly locate database to have been updated. What does `# ktrace -di mount.exfat; kdump` show when it tries to load the libublio shared library?


----------



## ColdfireMC (Dec 21, 2014)

```
ktrace.out: Function not implemented
```
 D:

EDIT: Wait, I have a custom kernel with some debug stuff deactivated, I need a debug enabled one? Note that libublio problem comes before this customization.


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Dec 21, 2014)

ColdfireMC said:


> ```
> ktrace.out: Function not implemented
> ```
> D:


Are you running a custom kernel without:

```
options        KTRACE                  # ktrace(1) support
```
Anyway, did you find libublio.so with `locate`?


----------



## ColdfireMC (Dec 21, 2014)

Yes ...


```
/usr/local/lib/libublio.so
/usr/local/lib/libublio.so.1
```


----------



## ColdfireMC (Dec 23, 2014)

http://pastebin.com/U4DuBv3X
Installed a ktrace enabled kernel, but I can't see anything about libublio :C.


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Dec 24, 2014)

ColdfireMC said:


> Installed a ktrace enabled kernel, but I can't see anything about libublio :C.


Well, `# ktrace -di mount.exfat; kdump` should show the exit code at the very end. Work back from there in the kdump output to see what sort of error(s) happened. Note that it is normal to have a few "file not found" type errors as the program tries to look in various places for libraries.


----------

